# UNSTOCKED TRIB!



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Buddy and I landed a few fish and missed a few bites, only fished about an hour and a half. It was a good day on the water.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice job.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

That was today? You must be out west cause it was a blizzard this morning. Was able to get one on a jig and maggot.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

No it was yesterday


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I got some in the same unstocked tribe today. I had four hooked and landed 2


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Landed 4 today off an Unstocked Trib in about 1.5hrs, creek was MUD but they were biting!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Did u put shrimp in a orange netting? Ill have to try it. Still working on my first shrimp hookup.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

No, it was steelhead eggs that are busted from the fight. but I had a bag of shrimp on me for backup, never got around to them.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

COOL


----------



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hit a trib off the grand Sunday hooked a few fresh ones when the afternoon came around. Going out this afternoon, hopefully new fish are still pushing up.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Landed 5 more today


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice fish. I was able to hook a couple in the little time I was able to get out. With this rain the tribs will get some good water. It was very low yesterday


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Small creek I was at was still quite stained maybe 5 inches of visibility


----------



## NEOhioangler1998 (Feb 15, 2017)

I know people don't want to give out spots but where are you guys catching them ?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's too secret 007 stuff


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Simplest way to find spots is to walk the river and people watch. You see fish roped up to the shore its prob a good spot. Fishing is going to get bananas moving forward.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

NEOhioangler1998 said:


> I know people don't want to give out spots but where are you guys catching them ?


These are not secret spots. Pull up Google Earth, or any detailed area map, and look for feeders off of any of the Lake Erie tribs. Any of them could have fish in them. Some are easily accessed in park systems, while others require asking permission. These are small waters that can become very crowded, very quickly when people mention them by name, which is why many people generally will not post about the success they have on them. I only fish them on weekdays.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It's no secret to any of the tribs. With sat maps and google earth you can find just about any stream going toward Erie. I did it old style before those pc sites, I have northern county road maps and I can find any stream along the lakeshore. Now some are posted but back then we could get salmon from a few of them . Plus guys talk about certain parks they go to and it doesn't take to many smarts to put 2plus 2 together and find the spot. Talked to a guy last week and he was looking for spots on the grand from satellite links .. ahh the computer age spoils a lot of fisherman.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

snag said:


> It's no secret to any of the tribs. With sat maps and google earth you can find just about any stream going toward Erie. I did it old style before those pc sites, I have northern county road maps and I can find any stream along the lakeshore. Now some are posted but back then we could get salmon from a few of them . Plus guys talk about certain parks they go to and it doesn't take to many smarts to put 2plus 2 together and find the spot. Talked to a guy last week and he was looking for spots on the grand from satellite links .. ahh the computer age spoils a lot of fisherman.


Even with all the technology available, few will actually take the time to get out there and explore to find new (to them) spots. Most want to be able to park their car and start catching fish within ten minutes. It's this laziness of the general public that I rely on to be successful myself. I've used google earth quite a bit and always willing to hike to find fish. 

Thanks guys, for not mentioning your locations that I'm sure took time to discover


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

nooffseason said:


> Even with all the technology available, few will actually take the time to get out there and explore to find new (to them) spots. Most want to be able to park their car and start catching fish within ten minutes. It's this laziness of the general public that I rely on to be successful myself. I've used google earth quite a bit and always willing to hike to find fish.
> 
> Thanks guys, for not mentioning your locations that I'm sure took time to discover


I have to agree with you. You can tell some people until you're blue in the face what and where and how but it's the miles on the boots that deem you a successful fisherman. Not to mention, catching a fish on water you searched for yourself without anybody's input is more rewarding. Oh and nice fish ss860! Keep em coming buddy.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I also agree with snag in that it's become SUPER easy to find steelhead waters using Google maps and social media and other internet sources. It's pretty amazing though, that even with spoon feeding, some people won't even attempt. I'm driving up to Baldwin tomorrow to fish the P.M. I'm not sure what the river is going to look like as fast as she's flowing but I know I'm going to have to put in some foot work and use what the internet has to offer, otherwise, it'll be a 6 hour drive to do more hiking and less fishing instead of the other way around.


----------

